# Mineral problems



## Ann B (Feb 29, 2020)

Does any one know what kind or where I can get dolomite lime to feed to my goats and sheep?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 29, 2020)

Garden center, Lowe's,  Home depot, perhaps local hardware store,


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 2, 2020)

Ann B said:


> Does any one know what kind or where I can get dolomite lime to feed to my goats and sheep?


That was a shock! I've checked Amazon and they don't have any stocks. I don't really know about other online shops. but you can try.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 3, 2020)

Ann B said:


> Does any one know what kind or where I can get dolomite lime to feed to my goats and sheep?


found this on the web. "The preferred treatment for acidic soil has long been calcitic lime. A thorough application of pulverized calcareous tilled into the soil can lift the pH to a favorable level, increase crop yields and improve overall soil health. " are they good for sheep and goats?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 4, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> That was a shock! I've checked Amazon and they don't have any stocks. I don't really know about other online shops. but you can try.


I've got Philippine goats, while dolomite is a very high-quality product that can help boost milk production and efficiency in dairy herds, too much can be as harmful as too little.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 6, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Garden center, Lowe's,  Home depot, perhaps local hardware store,


I agree They have a lot there, You won't miss out. But don't feed them too much, I heard it not really healthy doing so.


----------

